# Really!?



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Ph 8.0 nitrate 0 nitrite 0 amonia 0… why then do I have a slight case of fin rot on 3 of my 6 RBP??? would you guys medicate, or just add a bit of salt. Or am I just over worrying and a slight white tip on the anal fin normal for natts?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Fin rot is different from ammonia burns AFAIK...


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

Afiak? Retested Ph, 8.4… removing the aragonite sand asap! You guys think that's it? If so, why did the do so well for the past year?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Is your tank densely planted? I as because you're not showing nitrates at all.
Tank could be in a re/cycle and even if all levels are good it could just mean that your filters are keeping up with bioload but the tank could still be dirty(no offense just trying to help)

So If it actually is the begining stages of fin/tail rot my guess would be water quality issue and I believe that fin rot is fungal???

I would double check your reading by taking a water sample to your lfs for testing and compare the results.

If they match then keep an eye on things and maybe think about treating with a pima/melafix half dose of each for a couple weeks with a 50% w/c after thefirst week.

Should have asked already but whats the tank size(gallons), filtration size and type, and your w/c schedual?

Any carbon/ammo chips in the filters and what chems do you add other that water conditioner?


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

110g, ehiem 2217 and 2224, penguin 350, korila 1400. About 40% w/c every thurs. Bare tank. Just sand, water, and fish. No chem filtration and just prime as a water conditioner.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thorough gravel washes with every w/c? and again is it planted?


----------



## sick of chiclids (May 25, 2010)

It's aragonite sand and the powerhead keeps it pretty clean. No plants just a bare tank. I stir up the sand every so often to avoid an anaerobic zone.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Since there are no plants then I find it strange that your results show 0 nitrates?


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Water is waaayyy too alkaline, and you should def. have some nitrites, and nitrates.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Are you sure your test kit is acurate? Leave some food in a cup of tank water overnight then test the water.


----------

